# little dragons



## progressivetactics (Aug 9, 2003)

has anyone used, or know of anyone who has used the Century Little Dragons program?  I am curious if it is worth buying their program.

Any pros/cons would be appreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Has no one tried this?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Has no one tried this? *



I have taught children in the past, never through an organized plan. 

So sorry, I do not have any feedback.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 23, 2003)

I know that my school does have a Little Dragons Program.  What's all involved, I do not know for sure.  But, the kids in the Little Dragons classes do have a good time and learn the art and the discipline along with it.  I guess the program would be as effective as you make it.


----------

